# Thank you's



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

I just wanted to say a big thank you to Cait, and Sarah for the gorgeous mice we collected from Swindon, They are all really nice and have settled well. Photos will follow when we get a chance.

:thanks

~ Dom & Fae


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

doms said all that needs saying but thought id say thanks 4 myself


----------

